# Greek/Anal Sex - A Chicken and Egg Question



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Is the slang word for anal sex (ie 'greek') named after the greeks, or are the greeks named after the slang word for anal sex??

Why would you name the act of buggery after a nation of people or why would you name a nation of people after an act of buggery??

wonder which came first?? Â :-/

PS I really dont care, just thought that as this is a flame room and I am bored I would piss off some of the Greek contingent as Vek had decided to have a pop at the Krauts Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

3.2.1. enter Vlastan all guns blazing.......... :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My dear friend Antwerp...I can understand your confusion and I offer you my sympathies...and my explanation to your question!

Anal sex came as a method of contraceptive in the very old times when condoms didn't exist. Instead of worrying about having more babies...why not have anal? 

Greek men love anal...but Greek women in general love it too! So as we practise it a lot...then why not name it after the nation? Greek men are butt fuckers and Greek women are willing!

Nothing to be ashamed and nothing abnormal or wrong with doing it. As a matter of fact it feels extremely good for both partners.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Ticket sales to Greece will rise after that response


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are you going then?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I'm dying to see if any else joins in this thread... [smiley=drummer.gif] = drum roll


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Naah the birds there are a bit too hairy for me


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Naah the birds there are a bit too hairy for me Â


They used too...but not any longer!! They use Philiishave!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Philishave *laughs* I hope your wife doesn't use yours Vlastan it might get all clogged up!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Philishave *laughs* I hope your wife doesn't use yours Vlastan it might get all clogged up!! Â ;D


My wife is not Greek. And I use Braun!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

What do you call a Walrus in a black dress.A Greek woman!!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

better if you can get them using an epilator, pull the hairs out by the roots and watch their eyes water!!!

I guess in Greece they would also be doing their ass which would be Soooo painful Â


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

> What do you call a Walrus in a black dress.A Greek woman!!


ROTFL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

German women it would be even worse I believe because they are even hairier ewww hairy tache and pits


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

An Epilator is damn painful but very very effective [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

You would never get a bloke going through that much pain just for fashion, we are way too soft

Of course if we thought that we would get a shag out of it that would be a completely different matter!! Â ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You would never get a bloke going through that much pain just for fashion, we are way too soft
> 
> Of course if we thought that we would get a shag out of it that would be a completely different matter!! Â ;D


Don't be so sure about this!! In the Saloon that they show late at night there was a man that he had his balls waxed!!!   I guess he must be a member of S&M clan!! ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

That would smart a bit :'(


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> German women it would be even worse I believe because they are even hairier ewww hairy tache and pits Â


My wife is German and I can confirm that this is not true. So there


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Does she shave or epilate?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ah back on subject of germans *LOL* why do they always get down the swimming pool first and so early and take all the chairs and sling their beach towels over them to mark that it is their seats and leave no other f****r anywhere to sit? ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Does she shave or epilate?


Neither she lets me apply nice warm wax and then rip the strip off.... ;D



> Ah back on subject of germans *LOL* why do they always get down the swimming pool first and so early and take all the chairs and sling their beach towels over them to mark that it is their seats and leave no other f****r anywhere to sit?


Because they are German, it seems to be a German tradition that must be maintained. When we were in Egypt this year you could see the poor tossers heading down to the beach with their towels as soon as the sun came up to grab a lounger.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

so the greeks can't put there sweaty bum cheeks on them


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Neither she lets me apply nice warm wax and then rip the strip off.... ;D
> Â


My wife is German too...and I apply the warm wax too!! So this must be another German tradition then...you want me hairless...you do it! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

MMM how intimiate dufuzzing your wifes pubs lurvely !.. NOT ! Why the hell do they let you do this? This is a personal hygiene thing for a woman to do or cant they be bothered?


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I've seen several German women and beleive me, they (and I reckon the greek ladies) are not a - hairy - patch on these Brasilians. Most look like they have a long sleeve black sweater on and have more face hair than me. its no wonder a Brasilian cut refers to the bikini line - I had the mispleasure of viewing a hairy bethonged crotch over here and had nightmares long after


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well less of the fanny topiary and back on subject!
Greek sex is a reference back to the phrase 'Greek love' which in ancient Greece described the relationship between an older and younger man (it went on a lot!). Back then it was seen as a higher form of love than that of the man\woman kind.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well less of the fanny topiary and back on subject!
> Greek sex is a reference back to the phrase 'Greek love' which in ancient Greece described the relationship between an older and younger man (it went on a lot!). Back then it was seen as a higher form of love than that of the man\woman kind.


Sorry but I have never heard of this before! :-/


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well Nick, it is greek history


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...or Greek mythology! ;D

I will ask my brother who is really the best in Greek history/mythology to tell me what he thinks!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

So what your trying to say PCG is that Greeks are a bunch of gay peodophiles? Â ;D ;D ;D

Now this is more like it!!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

PGC - I heard the same thing. 'Going Greek' is in reference to the preferene of men in ancient Greece to bonk other men in ancient Greece.
phoTToniq


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Well known fact that the Spartan warriors liked nothing better the night before a battle than doing each others' hair and a bit of man-love. And if you think that made them poofs, au contriare, they were as hard as nails.

Steve

PS The thread taking a cultural turn here - who said the forum is going downhill


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

For me if you are doing somebody's hair and going in for the man-love thing then you are a poof, no matter how hard you are. I don't think that they are mutually exclusive!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

From the OED:



> poof (pUf, pu:f), n.1 slang. Also pooff, pouf,
> etc. [Prob. a corruption of puff (see puff n. 8d).]
> Â An effeminate man, a male homosexual; a man who acts or speaks in an affected manner. Â Also attrib. Â Similarly poove (pu:v)


The Spartan army, who would regularly commit suicide rather than be captured, were anything but effeminate. In fact they would rank as one of the most fearsome warrior armies to ever walk the face of the planet. Just so you know


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The newly born babies of Sparty would have to spend a cold night out! If they would survive it they were strong enough to become adult and strong worriors.

I am telling you...us Athenians we had lots of wars with them...bloody tough warriors!

Anyway...can we now go back to butt fucking again please? It is getting off topic now!! ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> So what your trying to say PCG is that Greeks are a bunch of gay peodophiles? Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Now this is more like it!!!


Well not quite. The older man was seen as the mentor to the youth. Sounds like an excuse to me though ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well maybe this is why Vlastan likes up the botty so much because maybe he is a secret greek gay LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well maybe this is why Vlastan likes up the botty so much because maybe he is a secret greek gay LOL Â ;D


I like giving not receiving!! And I only give it to females! So this makes me 100% man!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or giving up a greek male even har har har :


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Greeks V's the Spartans

Wouldn't like to left face down on that battle field!! :-/


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Sparta was in Greece.

Am I the only one with an education here (he says on a thread about anal sex) ?

;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought they were Romans - shows what a dumb 'ass' I am!

I guess when their opponents looked across the battfield in to their assembled masses and said "We're Fucked!" they quite literally were going to be


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

heheh bottoms to walls... bottoms to grounds and certainly not 'bottom up'  !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Spartans were based in southern Pelopponese and and the Athenians were based....in Athens! ;D

Steve...you sound like an educated man!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think your cheating Vlastan I think your researching the internet for some educated answers , as you always have an answer for everything :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am an educated man too!! So I know a lot!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A lot about what ? ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Anal Sex Obviously ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> so the greeks can't put there sweaty bum cheeks on them


Correction to an earlier post by pgTT 'sweaty' should read 'spunky'. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

keep thinking i've finished reading this thread, but can't seem to get all the way to the bottom.....


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> but can't seem to get all the way to the bottom.....


Its the best place to be by according to the Greek Bummer. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Its the best place to be by according to the Greek Bummer. ;D


sorry racer, was my humour just a little too subtle for you?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

In one of those bored Sunday afternoon moments I watched a Discovery channel program on the Spartan/Polypensian (sp) wars.

Sparta is a relatively small island/area but they kicked the Athenians arses for years. They had a very hierarchical culture and just loved to get rowdy with anyone. The culture only really died due to their constant war mongering depleting their few number to an unsustainable level. All thru the polypickacracker (or whatever its called) wars there was contant changing of sides and backstabbing.

Anyhoo, it was on in the middle of the day so scant mention was made of their trouser dept activities but after hearing about some of their fights I wouldn't want to be butt fucked by any of em, you wouldn't sit down for a month. ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Maybe they were so punchy as a phalic symbol kind of thing - you know, small dicks so they have to prove their manhood in a different way?

Bit like how small guys are always up for a fight - to prove that just because they are small it does not mean they are not a man (appologies to all small people on the list - but it is generally true!!)


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> sorry racer, was my humour just a little too subtle for you?


I'm with you, don't worry.


----------

